# Help With Ei Dosing regime!



## ale36 (26 Sep 2013)

hello
i would like to get some help on how much Ei ferts to add to my tanks, i have bought the started kit from aquarium plant food my tanks are a 54L juwel tank with a 15w T8 tube & a 32L with a 11w arcpod light, I have mixed the salts according to this recipe:

*Macro Solution:*
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:
4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1tsp Potassium Phosphate
6tsp Magnesium Sulphate
500ml Water
*Micro Solution:*
Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:
1tsp Chelated Trace Elements
500ml Water

i also have 50% glut that i have diluted 15mL into 485mL of water

so the question really is

How much should i add daily according to the amount of light that the tanks have.
How much Home made LC should i add?
How long should my Lighting period be?


----------



## ale36 (27 Sep 2013)

Any one ferts are mixed waiting to be dosed plants, waiting to be fed


----------



## Ady34 (27 Sep 2013)

Hi,
just add the ferts as per the dosing quantities advised by apf. If you need to keep tds low for sensitive shrimp etc then you could halve the dose for the 54l tank as this has low lighting.  
Start lighting at 5 to 6 hours maximum photoperiod. If all is well after say 6 weeks you can slowly start increasing the length of the photoperiod upto around 8 hours.
Unsure about the glut, i dont diy that stuff 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

